# Waterproofing Fake Blood



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

The Conversation about monster mud reminded me that I've been meaning to ask around about this:

Does anyone know a good way to keep fake blood waterproofed on props and still make it look like blood?

In past years I've bought a craft-spray/gloss and used it on top of dried fake blood as a sort of sealant, it keeps the blood looking shiny and realistic, but under extreme weather and rain it still seems to ruin some of the color. 

Also, I know several different recipes for creating realistic looking fake blood.. most involving the use of Corn Syrup and food coloring.. does anyone else know of better ways to make blood?



FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

I just bought something for my auto electronics that might work. It's a can of red liquid electrical tape. Pretty much liquid rubber. I put some on some wires about 3 months ago and it's still glossy.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Well,what about mixing the food coloring in with some elmers glue. It sounds like rweso has some neat stuff though.

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

Rweso, what is it called and how long does it take to dry it? And is it dark enough that it would look like blood under any lighting?

I might try working with the Elmer's glue a little. That sounds like it might work well too.

FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

You could always try a colored hot glue. Here is a link where I found some. It even looks like they have glow in the dark hot glue sticks - damn cool! I'm sure you could combine a few different shades of red to achieve the color you're looking for. Hope this helps.

-fly

Check out my props here


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

If you need the red stuff darker, just mix in blue or green food dye, drop by drop.

Michael Ball
HERES JOHNNY!!-The Shining


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Dear,as far as waterproofing fake blood this might work,after appying the blood but some clear polyurethene(can't spell)in a small mister type sprayer bottle.spray the whole prop,area, or whatever THEN go over the boody are again.I read this in the Huanter Hangout about waterproofing props.Hope this helps.

rod spain


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

Let me get back to you on what it is called. I'll check tonight and get back to you tomorrow. It is deffinately blood red and it takes about 15 minutes to dry completely.


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

Ok, it's Plasti Dip Liquid Tape made by Performix. I found it at Home Depot.


----------



## Big Greg (Mar 26, 2004)

Dear - Waterproofing any material can be tricky, especially if the material is a absorbant by nature (which almost every fabric is); the best way to waterproof is to seal all of the materials prior to assembly, then spray the entire prop (especially the seams).

The best fake blood solution I have seen is the Colored Hot Glue - right out of the gun, it's easy to work with - as a matter of fact we picked up a bunch of it while we were at HauntCon, you can, also, use a small crock pot and bring it up to it's melting point a dip materials into the pot for a really cool look. You can let it cool to it's natural state and re-heat it as offten as needed.

Hope this helps.

Big Greg ~~~ Fear by Design !


----------

